# Reputable online seed buying



## Pattrickcole (Aug 6, 2020)

So I’ve been reading through posts here as well as trying to google different send banks that ship in the USA. Anyone have any good links or names for some reputable seed banks? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## boo (Aug 7, 2020)

i've heard good things about the crockett family...goat and monkey...hes a buddy of mine who knows his stuff...


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 7, 2020)

My last seed order, earlier this summer, was from Herbies Seeds (Herbies Head Shop). My order disappeared from tracking. Called customer service, she checked tracking, lost, and issued me a reorder. Got my order and lo and behold the second order showed up. 2 for 1, I'll take it.


----------



## Micheal Sandford (Aug 7, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> My last seed order, earlier this summer, was from Herbies Seeds (Herbies Head Shop). My order disappeared from tracking. Called customer service, she checked tracking, lost, and issued me a reorder. Got my order and lo and behold the second order showed up. 2 for 1, I'll take it.


Did they Charged again from you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2020)

Goat and Monkey Seeds #1


----------



## damando (Aug 12, 2020)

I've used "seedsman". Pretty outstanding .


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 13, 2020)

I’ll add Neptune and Great Lakes genetics


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Micheal Sandford said:


> Did they Charged again from you.


NO charge for reorder.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 29, 2020)

I have got alot of my beans from nirvana seeds.great peeps and great genetics for the price.alot of people are weary of the low prices,well when you don't give away ten seeds every order and you mass produce the seeds there selling us then they can hit us with the low prices.happy growing to y'all


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> I have got alot of my beans from nirvana seeds.great peeps and great genetics for the price.alot of people are weary of the low prices,well when you don't give away ten seeds every order and you mass produce the seeds there selling us then they can hit us with the low prices.happy growing to y'all


KY
Have you ever grow out that free 10 pack (Nirvana I assume)
I got one once but had no clue what strain they were.

Does anyone ever order from The Vault Seeds?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Aug 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> KY
> Have you ever grow out that free 10 pack (Nirvana I assume)
> I got one once but had no clue what strain they were.
> 
> Does anyone ever order from The Vault Seeds?


Nah,I've never grew the freebies out, always have em to a friend who strain and pheno hunts.but I've seen some really great high thx strains come out of em.a bubblucious and aroura indica to be exact.happy growing,no I'm not familiar with the one you mentioned.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

I have never bought seeds.  Have networked myself to the point of always sharing with friends.  I mostly do clones now days anyway.  I probably plant seeds once a year ....... I don't have room or time to mess with males.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Same here,,never bought seeds. To many friends that have more then they can grow.
Many of them right here on the Passion.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

You are absolutely right Hopper.  That is the beauty of this place.  Making friends, sharing experiences and gear. I just wish there was more members here locally.  Used to have some pretty interesting gatherings.  Not many from Colo on here.  Will have to change that.


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Michiganders unite !!!!! And be counted.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Woodhippy and his awesome Wife visited me and my Wife in Texas. Great couple. He brought us some Dank he grew and some Potato Chips from his job.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

We used to have a get together of 30 or so at a time.  Everybody brought their own and laid it out for anybody to sample.  Joints were being passed around like it was a rock concert it the late 60's. Reminded me of a farmers market.  You could get everything from the cotton eyed joe to the heil  if I know.  Dabs, wax seeds and of course flowers.  The old gang has split up....miss those parties.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 11, 2020)

TrⓊmp seeds I got a buddy that grew one here is a few pics of Blue Cheese, GodBerry, And can’t remember the other one












Then I also started this Blue Cheese from seed





they’ve got a deal on a mixed batch of fem seeds, that a New employee had mixed up the seeds in one bag instead of keeping separate and they didn’t even fire him just taught him better l, there’s a whole story on there site I’ve got 5 in a well water soaked napkin since lunch yesterday and 4 have already cracked a root and last seed casing is swelling for pop now!
So all in all I’m very pleased with this company and next time I order it will be there not because of rare but how they pick each and every strain from a group and it is years before the final sell seed is in place so I’m glad my dad turned me on to this site and tossed me some seeds to try before I bought and I’m 7 for 7 I’ve got like 30 left I’m gonna do some mothers from these 5 seeds outta mix , I know he said it was like 5 or 6 different strains in mix bag and the one he could remember off top was tangie orange, amnesia haze, Purple Hindu Kush, and I can’t remember the rest but there’s the one I know for a fact has quality product and protected discreet shipping


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Very nice Bud Porn.
 Love the way ya had to spell Trum$p. Seeds


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Whoops. I double posted.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 11, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Very nice Bud Porn.
> Love the way ya had to spell Trum$p. Seeds


Yea I realized that the other day when I posted about them lol what ever works especially when your not actually talking politics lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Yeah,,actually i think its a great idea. You cant type in his opponents name either.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 11, 2020)

So back to reliability the seeds, they have been in wet paper towel for 30 hours and 5 for 5 have popped the case I’m ready to see what comes up I’m think I’m gonna mother them and  take a clone of each through flower to see which 2 I like best and and run two of each with 2 blue cheese and do 6 plants 2week clone 2 week veg top then to flower for a  ScrOg In a 4x4 you think it’s possible to pull 3/4 to 1 1/4


----------



## jimihendrix (Sep 11, 2020)

These Seed Banks-SELLERS..... ARE IN the USA. And yes, I HAVE used every one of them, multiple times.

JamesBeanCompany

AKBeanBrains

All kinds of old school genetics, and hybrids. Killer stuff. Dont miss out.
NL5 x Haze... Original Sensi Stock
Consumption
NL5
Anything with TK/NL5/Haze
Sk1 x Super Skunk
Most anything with the Black Domina
Columbian Gold/Panama Red F18 x TK/NL5/Haze
All kinds of other great stuff

Relic Seeds
To many to list. Similar to AKBeanBrains

Seeds Here Now
Dominion Seed Company, though he got into trouble, and most stuff is sold out
Lucky Dog Gear
Melvanetics


The Nature Farm Genetics
Skunk18
Cheddar Skunk V2
Howards Red
95 Silver Haze

The Nature Farm Below.... also supplied the Black Domina for AKBeanBrans crosses, and this cut is from 95, and won best indoor Indica at 2018- or 2019 Humboldt Cup. So its really good stuff. Crickets, and Cicadae also use this cut.

Great Lakes Genetics
Melvanetics
Insane Seed Possee

The Green Stash. 
They may still have some 80s-90s NL5 for sale. I bought 40 of these seeds last year. They sold out, and made more. Great price on these. Dontknow how they compare to the AKBB, but if both are the real thing, they sould be the same, or extremely similar. Genetic choice can give variation, but should be very similar.
REAL NL5 is second to nothing.

Swami Organic Seeds
1984 NL5 x 88 NL5/Haze Bx1
Blue Orca Haze
And many many others from this breeder. Many others, some you may have to Pheno Hunt as many are IBL Hybrids, and will have alot of variation.

Authentic Genetics.

All kinds of good stuff. Genetics from Mel Frank.

Right now Todd has the Original Skunk #1 from the 80s for Preorder. Genes are straight from Mel Frank who got them straight from Skunkman in 1988. These are the real deal.

Get some of the AKBB NL5, and breed it with the Sk1, and you have a classic, killer, super potent hybrid.

Todd also has the Real Deal Original HAZE from Mel Frank. Huge variation. These are also unmolested, and are the real thing.

There are also others. These are a great start.

I myself would concentrate on the AKBB, Authentic Genetics, and Relic Seeds.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Sep 12, 2020)

Seedsman has a US address and ships from the US. They have a wide selection of breeders to choose from. They will take your personal check.


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 12, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Woodhippy and his awesome Wife visited me and my Wife in Texas. Great couple. He brought us some Dank he grew and some Potato Chips from his job.



Next time i get to down there  we will do it again.
Kids say they want to go to Colorado to Ski at Christmas this year.  We been thinking of meeting them there for a day or 2
Next Texas trip planned for July 2021

Edit. I have had good Luck with DC Seed Exchange.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 12, 2020)

Pattrickcole said:


> So I’ve been reading through posts here as well as trying to google different send banks that ship in the USA. Anyone have any good links or names for some reputable seed banks? Thanks so much in advance.


We had an issue, e mailed these folks and they fixed it better than we hoped for, nothing but service. We have been with this company for 4 years now. Buy Feminized & Autoflower Marijuana Seeds Online >> ILGM Hope it helps.


----------



## Alabaster (Sep 15, 2020)

Great Lakes Genetics is reputable, quick, and dependable. Oops. I hope that's not against the TOS. www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 18, 2020)

Greatlakes Genetics
James Bean
DC Seed Exchange
Neptune seeds
Seedsman
New 420 Guy
Hella Dank seeds
GreenPoint Seeds
Just to name a few,ordered from all these,never a problem.


----------

